# falla en un sistema de audio



## moises (Abr 19, 2005)

Tengo problemas con un  sistema de audio kenwood mod.R-A53, éste cuando es energizado (encendido) realiza su secuencia de encendio aparentemente normal ya que sólo dura unos cuantos segundos y posteriormente se apaga quedando en un aparente estado de stanby, está secuencia la repite cada vez que lo energizo(presiono el botón de enecendio), en este proceso se escuecha que el relevador que se encuentra en la etapa de alimentación cabia de estado, por lo que obte por cambiarlo, pero continuo con el problema.


----------



## Guest (Abr 19, 2005)

Cual fue la causa de esa falla, un sobrevoltaje, una sobrecarga, un sobrecalentamiento,.... danos mas información.


----------



## moises (Abr 20, 2005)

El problema que presentaba el sistema de audio rxd-a53 es que la caractula no encendía, entonces los destape para encontrar la falla, antes de esto el sistema funcionaba bien, el problema de la caratula fue que un pin de conexión a tierra no hacia buen contacto con la tarjeta por lo que procedi a corregir éste punto de unión, pero en el proceso de revisión se empezo a presentar el problema de que cuando energizaba el sistema la rutina de inicio sólo duraba unos cuantos segundo y se apagaba automaticamente, y el led de encedido esta palpitando señalando los estado de stanby y timer, y ésto se repite tantas veces apriete el botón de encendido. Este problema no era constante ya que en ocasiones el sistema funcionaba adecuadamente, yo creí que estaba haciendo algun corto o algo por el estilo, ya que tenia el sistema todo desarmado, sin embargo cuando lo arme nuevamente este problema fue permanente, por lo que procedi a tratar de identificar la falla, y en primera instancia cambie el relevador pensando que este era el problema, pero el problema continúo. Así que decidi desarmarlo nuevamente y desoldar el pin a tierra, lo que conlleva a que la caraturla no encienda, pero ésto no desaparece el problema.


----------



## Guest (Abr 21, 2005)

esos problemas intermitentes casi siempre ocurren por puntos de soldadura que se han microfisurado y por consiguiente generan falsos contactos. Te aconsejo que busques y cambies los puntos que veas mas opacos.


----------



## ramacharakarlos (May 27, 2006)

hola

mira yo tengo un rxd 755, he tenido que resoldar casi toda la sección de potencia y la fuente, ya que  puntos se debilitan y terminan separándose, sobre todo los terminales de las cintas de cable y es que kenwood esta ahorrando en estaño, he llegado a safar componentes con solo tocarlos.

no sé, si dónde tu vives existirá la " pezrrubia", aki es una resina que se usa para soldar puntos muy pequeños y próximos unos de otros.
si la tines úsala y verás la calidad de la soldadura.

saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 7, 2006)

hola como andan creo yo que la falla puede ser por que la salida del amplificador esta en corto esto lo tienes que eliminar fijandote bien donde van las salidas y corrigiendo todo lo que pueda estar mal bu salu2


----------

